# Don't you DARE touch me! D:<



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Alrighty, so I made my trip to my CCO today, mostly because I was going out that way anyways to pick up my niece. Now, I've never had any problems before with ladies at my CCO, most of them know me by name, and one of them loves to go through the drawers with me to find me deals. 

I walked in, and I was greeted nicely by one girl, but the other lady was already looking at me funny. I don't know if it's my hair, gauged ears, boots, pants, overall look, I have no clue, but I blew it off, happens all the time.

Then, I could feel her staring at me. I whipped out my sidekick to message my one friend who lives in North Carolina (she doesn't have a CCO or even a MAC counter where she lives) to ask her if she wanted me to look for anything. And I typed a bit on my phone to ask her, and put the sidekick back on my pocket, and started looking through some stuff, looks for specifics, anything I was searching for in general. 

And then I got a reply back from my friend, so I opened my sidekick, and the lady came up to me and said "Ma'am I'm sorry, I can't have you typing off what we have in stock on your phone."

I explained myself, saying my friend was looking for some stuff, and I was just checking to see what she said for me to look for. She backed off, but said "Yeah, well, we can't have that." 

By this time... I was like... okayyyyyyyyyyyyy...?

So I looked at my phone to see what she was looking for, and I saw Comet Blue and got excited, telling her about it on my phone, and I was looking through some other ones, typing a little bit and then all of a sudden the lady like BUMRUSHED ME! She pushed my hand holding my phone DOWN, and I was like... did she just touch me?

"Ma'am! I can't have you doing that! You've been typing a lot on that phone and I don't know what you're saying and you can list off what we have in stock online! And you're probably taking pictures too."

"I understand that, but I'm NOT taking pictures, or doing anything wrong, it's no different if I was talking to her on the phone."

I explained myself AGAIN, by this time I was furious... I don't like people TOUCHING me, I understand that you might not allow people to list off items, but I WASN'T! I was just excited and trying to READ the small labels without touching every lipglass (I have a germ phobia). 

Then another lady walked in, and both girls were super nice to her, helping her with everything she wanted. When all I had was this lady breathing down my neck. She stared at me the ENTIRE time afterwards, and was very rudely and OBVIOUSLY keeping an eye on me while I was just LOOKING at stuff, and not even touching it. 

And when I finally got up, and asked for what I needed, the other younger girl helped me out, and was nicer. But, as soon as I started walking out, they were talking loudly, and then got really quiet, and lucky me with super hearing, I heard her say something about how kids these days have no respect. 

Okay, I'm normally a VERY polite person, you can ask anyone I am friends with, I'm a sweetheart, and I'm super nice to people who are in customer service. But... one thing I do NOT like... is people touching me, ESPECIALLY shoving my hand with my $500 phone down to where I almost could have dropped it. I understand if you have a no picture policy, but my phone was no where near to take a picture, it was by my hip and the highest it got was my chest. If I woulda dropped my phone... I would've had a fit. Haha. 

So... I politely said "You know... you could at least wait till I'm out the door before you start talking about me." and then I walked out.

Anyways... I NEEDED to rant that out. I was SO mad... phew. I feel better.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you serious you can't type while your at the CCO I have never heard of such a thing. I have been to my CCO and talked on the phone with my BF about what they have and no one has ever told me to stop.


----------



## carandru (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG, seriously I have to commend you for not flying off of the handle.  I probably would have had a mini fit if that lady touched me.  Ok, I'm a little too weary of conflict for that....but she definitely would have known not to put her hands on me AND I would have asked for her manager.  If she was the manager, I would ask for the number and address to the regional and national office as well as her full name.  And I would be sure to let her know that I will be reporting her inappropriate behavior.

Truthfully, you still should report her to someone higher up the ladder.  like you said "Don't you DARE touch me!"

ETA: Moreover, why the f**k does she care if you are or aren't listing what they have?  I thought the purpose of a store was to sell items, you know, move the products.  Telling someone what they have  or GASP,taking pics doesn't seem like it would deter business in any way, shape or form.  Seriously, wtf is her problem?


----------



## Septemba (Mar 10, 2009)

What a f---ing psycho!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm pretty sure i would have lost it! i work in a store and no matter what happens you never touch a customer!! esp in your case when you were doing nothing wrong. i've never heard of not being able to tell people what stock there is! when my mum goes into one for me (not one near me) she's on her mobile to me reeling off everything they have for me to say yes or no to!!! i would seriously be writing a letter of complaint about that woman.

oh and just because you look young and have a certain style doesn't deserve you to be watched any more closely than anybody else. i soon learnt years ago that you really can't judge a book by it's cover! once this young guy came into my shop dressed in a ratty looking tracksuit. my staff didn't want to approach him because they assumed he was a time waster and had no money. but i pushed them into it and the guy spent about 2k on products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so treat everybody the same!


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG i must commend you on your patience because I know I would have cussed her out. She had no right to touch you thats practically harrassment. In fact I dont think there is any law against using your cell phone in a store WTF. i think you should have reported her though


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

I plan on writing a forceful e-mail about it. Or calling up the manager of the store. Judging me like that was unfair, and it shouldn't happen, I don't like when people touch me in the first place, but I think I was in such shock that she actually DID touch me.


----------



## n_c (Mar 10, 2009)

Man you've got patience...I probably would have bitch slapped her.


JK


----------



## aziajs (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok....were you at Aurora?  If so, I am not surprised.  I have always gotten horrible service there with the exception of one girl, who eventually left to go work elsewhere.  I would send an email to Estee Lauder ASAP.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 10, 2009)

Random people touching me is a way for someone to get motherfucking hurt.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Random people touching me is a way for someone to get motherfucking hurt._

 
Exactly.

I'm not one of those "fight over anything" people but I damn sure would have slapped her hand away from me. That's WAY passed crossing the line. And WTF! You're not allowed to tell your friend what they have in case they want something...hrmmm...she was definitely judging you. 

You should go back to the store. If the lady is there, ask her straight up for her full name and ask for the contact information for their HR department. This needs to be dealt with. It's just not okay.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 10, 2009)

It actually constitutes an assualt. Theres a reason stores have very set policies about putting hands on customers - ie DONT - and this is one of them. And its bad P R as well....

I would definitely lodge a complaint with Estee Lauder!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok....were you at Aurora?  If so, I am not surprised.  I have always gotten horrible service there with the exception of one girl, who eventually left to go work elsewhere.  I would send an email to Estee Lauder ASAP._

 
I promptly did so. And I ended up calling the store and complaining. Aurora has never been bad for me, there was this one girl who worked there or works there, and she was awesome. But this was unacceptable.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 10, 2009)

wow. just wow.This is.... just wow! i dont even know what else to say about this psycho bitch!

I used to be a bit of a "punkie junkie" (as my bf says) when i was in high shcool...  but moreso the raver/punk look in early 2000s. Anyway, the way people treated me/whispered about me was incredible! Mean, cruel things, and i was 15!! I used to have short spikey hair (bad haircut, and i knew it) and a father saw me, turned to his daughter and flat out said "And you thought i had bad hair!" I turned to him and said "Dude, im 15. What's your excuse? You're just an asshole" Another time a soccer mom made fun of my hat at Disney world and then my lisp (which was because i had just had major jaw surgery). And people pulling there children away from my baggy jeans. I mean, they were ridiculously baggy (36" circum. for a leg) but they don;t eat people!!

At least i had always been treated well in the service industry. 
What did they say when you phoned?


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_wow. just wow.This is.... just wow! i dont even know what else to say about this psycho bitch!

I used to be a bit of a "punkie junkie" (as my bf says) when i was in high shcool...  but moreso the raver/punk look in early 2000s. Anyway, the way people treated me/whispered about me was incredible! Mean, cruel things, and i was 15!! I used to have short spikey hair (bad haircut, and i knew it) and a father saw me, turned to his daughter and flat out said "And you thought i had bad hair!" I turned to him and said "Dude, im 15. What's your excuse? You're just an asshole" Another time a soccer mom made fun of my hat at Disney world and then my lisp (which was because i had just had major jaw surgery). And people pulling there children away from my baggy jeans. I mean, they were ridiculously baggy (36" circum. for a leg) but they don;t eat people!!

At least i had always been treated well in the service industry. 
What did they say when you phoned?_

 
Apparently that woman WAS the manager. But I still said that was no excuse for the way I was treated. I UNDERSTAND that people sell these things on ebay for more than they are worth. HELL, but still, don't touch me. And don't stare me down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 10, 2009)

You can text...Write or do whatever the hell you want...Are you friggin' kidding me...OMG by the time Security got there there would have been more serious issues than her problem with me texting.....That is stupid...I go in there and text, call and write stuff down all the time....Not to mention they will tell you what they have if you call on the phone!! Not sure wtf is happening but my friend here just had to lodge a complaint at the CCO here...not touching but another form of harrassment

But the touching me would have got her wig split....Wide open!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Apparently that woman WAS the manager. But I still said that was no excuse for the way I was treated. I UNDERSTAND that people sell these things on ebay for more than they are worth. HELL, but still, don't touch me. And don't stare me down._

 
Wow, her behavior was ridiculous!!  They have that giant poster stating their policies, and the last time I checked, texting wasn't listed as a banned activity.  If they really think texting is adding to the e-bay-resale problem, then they should add it to that policy poster.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Wow, her behavior was ridiculous!!  They have that giant poster stating their policies, and the last time I checked, texting wasn't listed as a banned activity.  If they really think texting is adding to the e-bay-resale problem, then they should add it to that policy poster._

 
Exactly. Just tell me kindly, no reason to get all crazy touchy lady on me.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 10, 2009)

those ppl were crazy! i still cant believe they told you that you cant use your phone... thats just stupid... i applaud you for not slapping the crap out of her... lol...


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 10, 2009)

Silly bitch - make sure you complain!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2009)

Make sure you complain to a regional manager, or higher, or to Estee lauder corporate.  Technically, you could pursue legal action because she physically touched you, so they need to make it right.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

she woulda got chris brown'd. period.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_she woulda got chris brown'd. period._

 
Oh no - CB has become a verb!  Oy.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm serious lol. i'm not a violent person at all, but when you attack me or anything of the sort, please be prepared to get your ass handed to you. i would've shoved a 190 brush up her ass.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm serious lol. i'm not a violent person at all, but when you attack me or anything of the sort, please be prepared to get your ass handed to you. i would've shoved a 190 brush up her ass._

 
I lol'd so hard at this.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

lmao u should totally report her though! she violated you! as whitney houston would say: "hell to the naw"


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 10, 2009)

What difference does it make if you text/write something down in-store vs. even coming here and saying the same thing?? I don't get that. Apparently, that woman needs to be fired ASAP.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 10, 2009)

If that was me, she would have been out an arm.


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow she's the manager? If that was me... you don't even wanna know what'd I do or say to her...
But I think you can report this to the district manager? Get her ass fired lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

She takes her job hella seriously. An Allen, TX CCO clerk used to make remarks about people going to their store what she thought was too often, but c'mon....A sale is a sale. Back the fuck up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ That is what happened to my friend^^^^ same location!!! And it was told to her by the  clerk at the managers request!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 11, 2009)

The lady is nuts. Don't touch me and sure as hell DON'T touch my sidekick (I'm also a sidekick owner and no one touches my phone without my permission). 

I do agree that she had singled you out and discriminated against you. I have NEVER been told in any kind of business that I was not allowed to text or call someone on my phone. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That is what happened to my friend^^^^ same location!!! And it was told to her by the  clerk at the managers request!_

 
It seems as if this lady has a thing for pulling random "store policies" out of her ass as she pleases.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_The lady is nuts. Don't touch me and sure as hell DON'T touch my sidekick (I'm also a sidekick owner and no one touches my phone without my permission). _

 
Oh yeah, you know how much Sidekicks are, and I don't have a warranty on mine anymore, I was more angry about that then anything. 

People at CCO's seem to have been going NUTS! D:


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That is what happened to my friend^^^^ same location!!! And it was told to her by the  clerk at the managers request!_

 
I overheard a lady (who I think was the mgr.) tell a customer this as she was checking out. She went on to say that she thought people bought to resell and they make mental notes about people who come in "often". I mean, damn, I know that CCO didn't get a lot of weekday traffic, but don't alienate people by making assumptions about their shopping habits.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ Exactly and I buy like crazy and they never say that...but she said that to my friend and she never buys multiples of anything but this time she decided to. I mean you cannot stop people from reselling...If you get a CP you are reselling...if I buy for my Mom and she pays me back I am reselling...If you have a limit sell the limit and that is the end of that...They are not Ebay Police....What people do with it after they buy it...Oh well!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Exactly and I buy like crazy and they never say that...but she said that to my friend and she never buys multiples of anything but this time she decised to. I mean you cannot stop people from reselling...If you get a CP you are reselling...if I buy for my Mom and she pays me back I am reselling...If you have a limit sell the limit and that is the end of that...They are not Ebay Police....What people do with it after they buy it...Oh well!!_

 
I guess they're worried about "losing" money... but hell... so are we by buying their products left and right like mad women, we're mac addicts, we need our fix


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

But, they're not losing money. Sure, it's being sold at a discount but, again, a sale is a sale. It doesn't matter if one person buys 4 or 4 people buy 1. If it's that serious, maybe they should put up some signage limiting purchases.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

They have one up now saying no more than 3 of one item type and they have the right to refuse to sell to anyone........

I agree...They are going to make the same money no matter who they sell it to.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They have one up now saying no more than 3 of one item type and they have the right to refuse to sell to anyone........

I agree...They are going to make the same money no matter who they sell it to._

 
It's very true, and I mean, she went into this rant about how the company is in trouble and all this stuff, I understand that... but still. She also said she had the right to refuse a sale to me, and that she refuses sales all the time. There's no reason to get an attitude with me or anything, it's her job, and I understand that, but you don't have to be so forceful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I guess they're worried about "losing" money... but hell... so are we by buying their products left and right like mad women, we're mac addicts, we need our fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Right but they can't loose money...If they sell 10 blushes to 10 different people they will make the same money if they sold them to 1 person...If a person is that serious about Ebay selling they will have all their friends come in and buy anyway...you can't stop it ...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh HELL naw. I commend you for not making a mess of the store by dragging that bitch through it. Definitely file a complaint and follow through with it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oh HELL naw. I commend you for not making a mess of the store by dragging that bitch through it. Definitely file a complaint and follow through with it._

 
Haha, the MAC was too pretty to drag her through it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't want to hurt the makeup!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

I would stand outside her store with a sign saying "Shoppers, beware! You may be accosted at any time!" LOL

Give 'em hell.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I would stand outside her store with a sign saying "Shoppers, beware! You may be accosted at any time!" LOL

Give 'em hell._

 
"Warning! You may be bumrushed by crazy touchy ladies!"


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

The thing with this CCO is that they have gotten REALLY funny about telling you about what they have in stock or when shipments are coming in.  So, it doesn't surprise me that she started acting a fool about someone potentially listing what they had but she was out of line regardless.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah they created a monster.....that they had trouble controlling...they would tell a few but then everyone started calling...demanding to know what they had, when the new shipments were coming, etc......and she told me they were spending more time answering phone calls than selling products...But yeah she crossed major bounds that she would not have recovered from had it been me.....
I can turn it to a straight up hood rat when I am touched....


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2009)

They should just be tactful and say, "I'm sorry, but we are not allowed to release that information." There's a fine line between being an inquisitive costomer looking for an item and being a nuisance.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They should just be tactful and say, "I'm sorry, but we are not allowed to release that information." There's a fine line between being an inquisitive costomer looking for an item and being a nuisance._

 
If she was nice about it, I wouldn't have had a problem, and if she had explained the situation beforehand, I would've been nice about it. But to touch me is a little beyond being nice in my opinion.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah and even if she told me I could not text ...she better be prepared to show me a store policy POSTED saying no cell phone usage in the store...I respect offices that I go in that say that...Put a Sign Up!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah and even if she told me I could not text ...she better be prepared to show me a store policy POSTED saying no cell phone usage in the store...I respect offices that I go in that say that...Put a Sign Up!_

 
Exactly, I would've had no problem, or if she stated I couldn't use my cell phone because it had a camera on it, I would've understood even that. But still... :/


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 11, 2009)

man. I would have lost it. I don't like random people touching me. I commend you for keeping your cool. Last time I was in a CCO I had a lady watch me...like I was gonna try to steal the samples or something...it was so creepy. I don't like being hovered over either.... :\


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

Talk to the manager of that store RIGHT now.

Write a letter of complaint.

I can't even tell you how ridiculous that was.

If someone actually touched me and moved my phone, I would straight up be all over the manager, district manager, and head office. I don't even have TIME for that kind of BS.

I am SO sorry you went through that crap.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 11, 2009)

That's ridiculous! I understand a lot of stores have the 'no camera' policy but texting and calling are forbidden too?! And she touched you!!! 

If someone does that to me, I would have lost it, seriously. I can't even stand rude salespersons. I don't normally walk away quietly.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 11, 2009)

That's disgusting.
First off, her title, whether SA or manager, does not dictate whether you can text or talk on your phone. 
Secondly, if anybody laid their hands on me under such fucking ridiculous circumstances, I would have demanded that I be given the number for head office/HR there and then to make a complaint.
Stupid inferiority complex-having bitch. Some people need to check themselves.


----------



## Brie (Mar 11, 2009)

God we aren't even allowed to touch shoplifters over here let alone touch an innocent customer..

The thing is it doesn't even make sense...
I mean a sales a sale, if they are in trouble wouldn't they want more sales??
Even if you were planning on reselling it, isn't it better for them to make a sale?? 

Cause, you know harassing customers, giving bad service and refusing sales is the best way to make more money for the store....


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The thing with this CCO is that they have gotten REALLY funny about telling you about what they have in stock or when shipments are coming in.  So, it doesn't surprise me that she started acting a fool about someone potentially listing what they had but she was out of line regardless._

 


that sucks! the one i go to, the lady is always very helpful in telling me when a new shipment/collection is coming. she even goes as far as showing me the inventory sheets! i personally think she hates her job lol. cuz she's always like "why don't they send us as much stuff as the Leesburg one??"


----------



## Willa (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Random people touching me is a way for someone to get motherfucking hurt._

 
Ramdom people touching me do not make me angry right away, it depends on the reason of why they ''touched'' first. Like, touching my arm to say sorry because they hit him accidently, it's ok... 

But once, I was at the mall and there was this girl, about 18 years old, a real freak. She was screaming at me because I paid before her (there was 2 cashier!!!), and she started putting her hands in my face (like 1 inch from it)... I told her to stop doing that, she didnt, I warned her that if she didnt stop I would make her stop and she went ape sh*t, hitting me in the face and everything!!! 

I am a pacific person, so I didnt hit her, but I was MAD, felt on the floor and cried... what a shame.


----------



## Penn (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm serious lol. i'm not a violent person at all, but when you attack me or anything of the sort, please be prepared to get your ass handed to you. i would've shoved a 190 brush up her ass._

 






oh my goodness, you have just made my day! Thank you haha
and to BloodMittens, have you took it up with the higher ups? Because what she did was absolutely uncalled for. Good on you for handling it so calmly, I dunno if I could have done the same. I'm sorry that had to happen to you.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

^^[email protected] u serious??


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^[email protected] u serious??_

 
double ditto, WTF?!?!


----------



## Lapis (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_she woulda got chris brown'd. period._

 






Seriously CCO's take themselves a tad too serious, I got stared down at one recently, the store was tiny there wasn't anyway someone could have stolen anything and not been seen, plus I didn't have a bag, my dh had the stroller come to f**k on where am I going to stash the stuff between my tits?

OP I'd complain as high as you can get, and don't back down!


----------



## Willa (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^[email protected] u serious??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_double ditto, WTF?!?!_

 
Yes I am, and the thing that makes me the most angry is because I was the biggest one (I'm overweight) even tho everyone saw her, they all thought I was the one who hit her!!! She was screaming that I was crazy and acting like she was hurt! People were looking at me with mad faces and everthing.

I ran away...

Man, I hate fighting


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yes I am, and the thing that makes me the most angry is because I was the biggest one (I'm overweight) even tho everyone saw her, they all thought I was the one who hit her!!! She was screaming that I was crazy and acting like she was hurt! People were looking at me with mad faces and everthing.

I ran away...

Man, I hate fighting_

 

aww....man that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had that kind of temperament...I would have been in less fights in high school... Now I have all sorts of marine corps hand-to-hand combat training under my belt, plus years of kick boxing, too boot; but that mixed with a short temper is not really a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I commend you from not hitting/kicking/fighting back - I wish I had been there for ya to kick her ass. I get really pissed when crazy folks pick on nice people.


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 11, 2009)

The fuck?!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ramdom people touching me do not make me angry right away, it depends on the reason of why they ''touched'' first. Like, touching my arm to say sorry because they hit him accidently, it's ok... 

But once, I was at the mall and there was this girl, about 18 years old, a real freak. She was screaming at me because I paid before her (there was 2 cashier!!!), and she started putting her hands in my face (like 1 inch from it)... I told her to stop doing that, she didnt, I warned her that if she didnt stop I would make her stop and she went ape sh*t, hitting me in the face and everything!!! 

I am a pacific person, so I didnt hit her, but I was MAD, felt on the floor and cried... what a shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My first response when ANYONE touches my face is to hit back. This guy who went on a date with me learned that the hard way D: 

I have the number for the DM so I'm gonna see WHAT I can do.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats out of control. I would of slapped her hand like a little girl for touching me. hey once u touch me i can touch you. tit for tat. but i for damn sure would of had a bitch fit.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 11, 2009)

dang willa, thats fucked up


----------



## Willa (Mar 11, 2009)

I would for sure send an email to the company
This lady thinks she's superior to you because she's older...


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Willa.


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Random people touching me is a way for someone to get motherfucking hurt._

 





















RANDOM LOL


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 11, 2009)

You Should Have Just Walked Out Side Or To The Bathroom And Read Your Friend Message 
Then Shoped ,
Try To Be Non Hostile .the Lady Was Correct Becouse She Asked You The First Time And Was  Rudely Ignored.


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yes I am, and the thing that makes me the most angry is because I was the biggest one (I'm overweight) even tho everyone saw her, they all thought I was the one who hit her!!! She was screaming that I was crazy and acting like she was hurt! People were looking at me with mad faces and everthing.

I ran away...

Man, I hate fighting_

 





NEXT TIME THIS HAPPEN  ,BEAT A BITCH ASS LIKE SHE STOLE YOUR PURSE FULL OF MONEY.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_You Should Have Just Walked Out Side Or To The Bathroom And Read Your Friend Message 
Then Shoped ,
Try To Be Non Hostile .the Lady Was Correct Because She Asked You The First Time And Was Rudely Ignored._

 
You've got to be kidding....Right??

You feel because the woman asked her not to text...that gave her a right to touch her....For real??? Your kidding right????

There is absolutley NO SIGN in any CCO that states no cell phone usage inside the store

Again...you're kidding right????


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 11, 2009)

Lapis said:


> Seriously CCO's take themselves a tad too serious, I got stared down at one recently, the store was tiny there wasn't anyway someone could have stolen anything and not been seen, plus I didn't have a bag, my dh had the stroller come to f**k on where am I going to stash the stuff between my tits?
> 
> OP I'd complain as high as you can get, and don't back down![/QUOTE
> 
> You ain't lying when you made that statement. I went to the CCO in Queenstown,  MD last year and I swear, the lady followed my daughter and I all over the damn store. Then I told my daughter all loud "Let's get the hell out of this damn store. I work for what I buy. I don't have to steal shyt out of this store and half of it's old as hell anyway." My daughter was too through with me. I always tell my daughters "Money is green and don't buy from a store if you are not treated properly. Put the store "out of business."


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_You Should Have Just Walked Out Side Or To The Bathroom And Read Your Friend Message 
Then Shoped ,
Try To Be Non Hostile .the Lady Was Correct Becouse She Asked You The First Time And Was  Rudely Ignored._

 
Now this is an interesting reply. I did not know there were laws against texting in a CCO. If this is the case, then they need to post a sign in the store so that people can see it. Some of these CCO's should be happy to have someone interested in buying anything. With this bad economy, I can't understand this CCO's policy.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_





NEXT TIME THIS HAPPEN ,BEAT A BITCH ASS LIKE SHE STOLE YOUR PURSE FULL OF MONEY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Haha".
Ya... because thats a calm way of handling things.


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You've got to be kidding....Right??

You feel because the one asked her not to text...that gave her a right to touch her....For real??? Your kidding right????

There is absolutley NO SIGN in any CCO that states no cell phone usage inside the store

Again...you're kidding right????_

 





 BECOUSE WHAT IS THAT LADY TO DO STAND BY HER AND REPEAT HER SELF 
.IF YOU HAVE THAT JOB AND YOU ASK SOMEONE TO STOP TEXTING AND GIVE THEM A REAL RESON WHY AND THEY IGNORE YOU AND CONTINUE WHAT WOULD YOU DO .
IM SURE THE LADY DID NOT SHOVE HER HAND THAT HARD :/ .


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ I would call security...I would never put my hands on anyone and risk a possible lawsuit...thats what I would do...and that is what they are trained to do. I wasn't there so I can only go on what she said...and I am not the one to say she is lying. based on her story I think the lady was out of line. Softly or roughly she had no rights touching her or her property.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_






 BECOUSE WHAT IS THAT LADY TO DO STAND BY HER AND REPEAT HER SELF 
.IF YOU HAVE THAT JOB AND YOU ASK SOMEONE TO STOP TEXTING AND GIVE THEM A REAL RESON WHY AND THEY IGNORE YOU AND CONTINUE WHAT WOULD YOU DO .
IM SURE THE LADY DID NOT SHOVE HER HAND THAT HARD :/ ._

 

First off -
PLEASE STOP WRITING IN CAPS LOCK. Many people take it as offensive and perceive it as if you're yelling.

Second of all - Its not right in any situation for employees to put their hands on a customer!! Even if they saw a customer stealing something right in front of their eyes. Thats what 911 is for. And as far as the lady pushing her hand, it doesn't even matter how hard, its not acceptable in any form.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_





 BECOUSE WHAT IS THAT LADY TO DO STAND BY HER AND REPEAT HER SELF 
.IF YOU HAVE THAT JOB AND YOU ASK SOMEONE TO STOP TEXTING AND GIVE THEM A REAL RESON WHY AND THEY IGNORE YOU AND CONTINUE WHAT WOULD YOU DO .
IM SURE THE LADY DID NOT SHOVE HER HAND THAT HARD :/ ._

 
Hmm, when you work in retail, there is a way to talk to the customer (notice I'm not using all caps). Usually, if this is the policy, one would kindly ask the customer not to do whatever and state the store policy and answer any questions they may have about the policy and refer them to a manager or 800 number if needed. As long as the customer is not destroying the merchandise or "stealing," that's the end of it. It's not worth the aggravation and possible loss of life or bodily harm to approach the customer for a matter such as this.

You can't even approach the customer if you see them stealing. Why approach someone for some bull shyt like this.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wow!


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 11, 2009)

okay.sorry about the caps ,
well you two make solid points but im sticking to my view ive seen people do this befor in stores ,they will lightly move the person hand down to make a subtle point afther asking nice  .


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG!! I cannot believe the gall of this woman!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's bad enough that she took that bitchy attitude with you, but to put her hands on you, and your personal property??? That is assault, plain and simple. She should have been arrested...I mean, I wonder if this is the first time she has done something like this?? I doubt it.

I would get her name and her manager's name and write a scathing letter to EL Corporate Headquarters. This nut has to be stopped.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

The woman had no right to lay a finger on BM, no matter the circumstance. Aside from that, she was totally obnoxious to her!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_okay.sorry about the caps ,
well you two make solid points but im sticking to my view ive seen people do this befor in stores ,they will lightly move the person hand down to make a subtle point afther asking nice  ._

 
Seriously?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I would call security...I would never put my hands on anyone and risk a possible lawsuit...thats what I would do...and that is what they are trained to do. I wasn't there so I can only go on what she said...and I am not the one to say she is lying. based on her story I think the lady was out of line. Softly or roughly she had no rights touching her or her property._

 
You know some people really take their jobs so seriously and I commend that. But, if I worked at that damn CCO, I wouldn't give a damn who talked on the phone or who sent texts about whatever. Since, I don't own the shyt and it ain't coming out of my paycheck, who cares. I know that sounds bad, but that's how it is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_okay.sorry about the caps ,
well you two make solid points but im sticking to my view ive seen people do this befor in stores ,they will lightly move the person hand down to make a subtle point afther asking nice ._

 
I am almost certain you would have a different point of view if a sales clerk put her hands on you or your property in any manner.

it's was not a classroom and she was not a child


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_You Should Have Just Walked Out Side Or To The Bathroom And Read Your Friend Message 
Then Shoped ,
Try To Be Non Hostile .the Lady Was Correct Becouse She Asked You The First Time And Was  Rudely Ignored._

 
Because text messaging a friend is totally horrible.

For all the CCOmanagerbitch knew, she was texting a friend about what she wanted for lunch.
The CCO manager bitch lady was probably jumping to conclusions about BloodMitten based on her physical appearance. And even if she wasn't that still gives her no right to lay even a finger on her.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_You know some people really take their jobs so seriously and I commend that._

 
I never understand that.  It's not the astro-physicist taking their job seriously.  It's the rent-a-cop at mall security or the $10/hour sales clerk that wants to mean mug and follow you around the store.


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 11, 2009)

Just reading that experience makes me angry. I would own that store after I was done with them! That sales lady is just fortunate you weren't the type of person whose automatic response is to hit back or worst pull out some type of weapon, like a knife or gun. With the people in today's world you have to know wayyyy better than to just put your hands on someone like that.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_That sales lady is just fortunate you weren't the type of person whose automatic response is to hit back or worst pull out some type of weapon, like a knife or gun. With the people in today's world you have to know wayyyy better than to just put your hands on someone like that._

 
*EXACTLY!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I never understand that. It's not the astro-physicist taking their job seriously. It's the rent-a-cop at mall security or the $10/hour sales clerk that wants to mean mug and follow you around the store._

 
Right...the I'm so bad ass Flash Light Cops


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I never understand that.  It's not the astro-physicist taking their job seriously.  It's the rent-a-cop at mall security or the $10/hour sales clerk that wants to mean mug and follow you around the store._


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Just reading that experience makes me angry. I would own that store after I was done with them! That sales lady is just fortunate you weren't the type of person whose automatic response is to hit back or worst pull out some type of weapon, like a knife or gun. With the people in today's world you have to know wayyyy better than to just put your hands on someone like that._

 
Ok.  I was going to leave it alone but I have to co-sign on this.  Once you put your hands on someone it is open season and however they respond it's on you to deal with.  Now, BloodMittens might have been the type to holler and clown and act an outright fool or she might be the type to knock someone upside their head.  That woman didn't know WHO she was dealing with.  You just can't go around putting your hands on people.  I am just outdone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah she obvioulsy took the CCO bad ass course of training....Because even now-a-days teachers are scared to turn their backs on kids in their classroom....I think unless you know the person and have some sort of relationship with them...the aggressive touchy shit is taking a brave ass chance of someone pulling the Can of whip ass out their handbag and making you unrecognizable to family and friends.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I never understand that.  It's not the astro-physicist taking their job seriously.  It's the rent-a-cop at mall security or the $10/hour sales clerk that wants to mean mug and follow you around the store._

 
Gurrl, you ain't never lied!!!!!!!!  Ha Ha!!!!!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 11, 2009)

^I agree. When you touch someone, you're entering their personal space and making it okay for them to touch you back. And when that someone is a customer, they can react instantly by beating your ass. Which is probably what I'd have done if she touched me--I have quick reflexes and if some random ass saleswoman touches me, she's just ASKING for them to be used.

I would definitely write a letter, an email, AND call the regional HQ to complain about this woman. Any district manager worth their salt would fire her ass. You don't go around manhandling customers.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 11, 2009)

GET HER ASS FIRED!!!

i don't care who the hell you are, sales associate, manager, or fuckin obama! YOU DON'T FUCKIN TOUCH ME!! that is probably one of the most unprofessional actions you could ever do! you don't put your hands on other people like that no matter your occupation!

fuck sticking a 190 brush up her ass...i'd shove a 197 body buffer brush!! it would hurt more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Random people touching me is a way for someone to get motherfucking hurt._

 
LMAO!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_she woulda got chris brown'd. period._

 
hahahahahhahaa LOOOOOOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm serious lol. i'm not a violent person at all, but when you attack me or anything of the sort, please be prepared to get your ass handed to you. i would've shoved a 190 brush up her ass._

 
LOOOL like i said, the 197 body buffer brush


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_GET HER ASS FIRED!!!

i don't care who the hell you are, sales associate, manager, or fuckin obama! YOU DON'T FUCKIN TOUCH ME!! that is probably one of the most unprofessional actions you could ever do! you don't put your hands on other people like that no matter your occupation!

fuck sticking a 190 brush up her ass...i'd shove a 197 body buffer brush!! it would hurt more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMAO!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hahahahahhahaa LOOOOOOL



LOOOL like i said, the 197 body buffer brush_

 
No shit...or the tried and true FOOT always works


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_okay.sorry about the caps ,
well you two make solid points but im sticking to my view ive seen people do this befor in stores ,they will lightly move the person hand down to make a subtle point afther asking nice  ._

 
Ok, lightly or not, if you did not ask to touch or are doing some procedure that requires you to touch me... then seriously, you better not put your hands on me!  When i worked in retail, the first thing I was taught was to call security if there's a problem.  At no time, EVER, do you actually touch a person.  Not sure if that's something you do on a regular basis, but in general, touching random people =


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_okay.sorry about the caps ,
well you two make solid points but im sticking to my view ive seen people do this befor in stores ,they will lightly move the person hand down to make a subtle point afther asking nice  ._

 
Im a little late to the party, but I dont understand your reasoning at all. THere was nothing posted saying no text messaging, no pictures, etc.  The saleswoman had NO right to ask her to stop in the first place, let alone badger her and ask her again or touch her.  Last I checked, we were living in a free country?


----------



## Willa (Mar 11, 2009)

Not excusing the way the lady acted, but maybe they had problems with text-messaging their inventory by others before and they were told not to let this happen again. 

But, I just can't see what problem does it makes, they'll sell more items at the end... no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about my crazy b*tc, she delicately (sarcasm) received the whole plate I was about to eat in her face and on her shirt. That was my only ''agressive'' reaction when she grabbed my hair...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Oh yeah, you know how much Sidekicks are, and I don't have a warranty on mine anymore, I was more angry about that then anything. 

People at CCO's seem to have been going NUTS! D:_

 
Ugh, the prices are ridiculous! Especially when you already have are still under contract with them and want to buy another phone. Expect to pay $400+ just cause you can't renew the contract again. 

I have the one year manufacturer's warranty which covers like nothing. 

I've never been to a CCO plan on going out to one if I can get a ride out there and I hope I dont run into any crazy workers like this there!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_IM SURE THE LADY DID NOT SHOVE HER HAND THAT HARD :/ ._

 
 i don't give a fuck how hard she shoved her, the point is that she did, and it's ASSAULT.  Besides that, she did not have the right to touch her, period. that's security's job, IF they have probable cause.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ i don't give a fuck how hard she shoved her, the point is that she did, and it's ASSAULT.  Besides that, she did not have the right to touch her, period. that's security's job, IF they have probable cause._

 
100% agreed. Think about it; if it was a security officer that did this, he would have his ass reprimanded a WHOLE lot. Why? Because standard rule is that you do not touch someone without a damn good reason. And considering BM was not wielding a gun and demanding all the MAC or everyone dies, the CCO worker had no grounds to touch her. To be honest, that really is the only situation in which she would, because touching is not in any part of her job description. If she thought BM was for some odd reason texting to like...steal items, then she explains the policy kindly in full. And verifies that BM is doing what she thinks. If BM even grabbed some cosmeticcs and stuffed them in her bra, the CCO worker can't touch. Seriously though, I would've done a grand battement all up on her face. Ballerina self defense ftw.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ i don't give a fuck how hard she shoved her, the point is that she did, and it's ASSAULT.  Besides that, she did not have the right to touch her, period. that's security's job, IF they have probable cause._

 
100%!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Ballerina self defense ftw._

 
LOL, I love this!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No shit...or the tried and true FOOT always works_

 





 the foot does make it a little more sweet and personal doesn't it? I have a size 5.5US. too small. anyone with a size 8+ wanna lend their foot for a nice kick in the bitch's arse?

i say the only appropriate time to lay your hands on someone would be in self defense. in that case, she would have pushed my very expensive no longer insured sidekick. since my phone can't defend herself, i'd bust her ass myself thank you very much.


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 12, 2009)

you right about that 'don't you dare touch me' and  'don't you dare talk about me as if i am not standing right here.' i can't say what i would've done cause i wasn't there but damn-respect me. so what if i am telling my friend about what is in stock. if you work at a CCO then you know you have discontinued and LE items so why is it surprise if i am excited and telling my friend? does she know how hard comet blue dazzleglass is to find?
CCO's gone wild!


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 12, 2009)

DAMNNNNN girls :O I never expected this to escalate to almost 5 pages. 

In response to the girl who said I should have went outside to text my friend, I didn't see what the big deal was, I was just texting my friend? It's the same as taking a text to go to lunch like one girl said. She said I couldn't "list" items they had off to someone online, but I wasn't doing that. So I saw no reason to stop answering my friend's questions.

And... no one, has the right to touch me. Some people have serious vendetta's against me. NOW, if it was my friend at the MAC store tapping my arm, or patting my hand for some reason, THAT is a completely different story. I didn't know her, and she didn't know me. 

People have been sued for a LOT less. 

But, I think I was in such shock that she actually touched me, that I didn't have too much a problem just getting my items and walking the hell out. I thought it was out of a line, and I wrote a email to the DM in saying that the woman should not have to do that to get my attention, or anyone's attention.

I'm not going to try and get the lady fired, because it's just not fair to take away someone's job right now, ESPECIALLY right now. She already knows I called there and asked for the DM number, so I'm sure she's worried already. I want her to learn a lesson, NEVER do that shit to anyone else. Because... I could've been someone to automatically smack someone or something else.

And like I said... I would've flown off the handle if my phone had fallen on the ground, and that #197 would have been up someone's ass.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

in this shitty economy, and when you consider how hard it is for some folks to get jobs....this dazzleglass-nazi bitch might wanna keep her hands to herself if she wants to keep her job. 

otherwise, she better prep her resume for monster.com and start prayin for a miracle


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 12, 2009)

^ lol.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea I agree with most of the ladies on here..I would def try to get her ass fired..that was really wrong.. and the 197 up her butt wasn't to bad of a idea lol


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_in this shitty economy, and when you consider how hard it is for some folks to get jobs....this dazzleglass-nazi bitch might wanna keep her hands to herself if she wants to keep her job. 

otherwise, she better prep her resume for monster.com and start prayin for a miracle_

 
LOL! Dazzleglass-nazi XD


----------



## Lapis (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Just reading that experience makes me angry. I would own that store after I was done with them! That sales lady is just fortunate you weren't the type of person whose automatic response is to hit back or worst pull out some type of weapon, like a knife or gun. With the people in today's world you have to know wayyyy better than to just put your hands on someone like that._

 
yup I know people who would have full out given her a bitch slap for touching them


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 13, 2009)

How completely unacceptable...

And that was the MANAGER? What kind of example is she leading to her employees? 

This makes me sick. Lucky I wasn't there, if I had seen her do that, I probably would have been arrested. Hahaha.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't get it.
We have customers at MAC texting and talking on the phone _all_ the time.
Even during makeup appointments! 
Some people come in with their friend on the other line, telling them the products they need. 

What you're _not_ allowed to do at MAC is take pictures. 

So, if you can call and text and live like a free person at MAC, I don't understand why you can't do that at a CCO.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I don't get it.
We have customers at MAC texting and talking on the phone all the time.
Even during makeup appointments! 
Some people come in with their friend on the other line, telling them the products they need. 

What you're not allowed to do at MAC is take pictures. 

So, if you can call and text and live like a free person at MAC, I don't understand why you can't do that at a CCO._

 
Exactly... it's a free country D: And unless it's stated then there is no point to saying I can't use my phone. I wasn't going to take pictures... damn.


----------

